# Mort subite du nourisson



## laloune (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes

Je viens prendre vos avis concernant une situation vécue ce matin
Entretien avec des parents, le courant passe, blablabla je vous passe les détails tout se déroule bien. 
Quand la maman m annonce que la petite, de 2 mois sort d'une semaine d hospi suite à un " début de mort subite du nourisson". Les parents ont vu tout de suite que quelque chose se passait et ont su réagir. Suite à une batterie d examen, il en est conclu ce diagnostic, car aucun problème ou anomalie sur l état de santé détecté.
J'avoue que ça m'a carrément refroidi
Certes ça n arrive pas tous les jours, et j espere encore moins 2 fois sur le meme bébé, c'est imprévisible et inexpliqué ....
Évidemment les parents ont été honnêtes et j apprécie mais j avoue que cette annonce m angoisse et je ne sais pas comment l appréhender.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Oh la situation horrible ☹️

Je pense que j arriverais pas a être sereine avec cette enfant , j aurais la peur au ventre en permanence

Vous allez avoir en garde la petite ?
Je pense que j en parlerais avec ma puer , pour qu elle puisse m aiguiller sur la posture a tenir ,  peu être aussi faire une formation sur ce thème et pourquoi pas aussi en parler avec votre médecin sans bien sûr donner de nom

Et bien sûr bébé dormirait a côté de moi


----------



## laloune (6 Novembre 2022)

C'est justement pour cette raison que j hésite à donner une suite favorable à l accueil malgré tous les autres voyants au vert. Au final rester fixée sur ça. 
En relativisant je me dis que je ne suis pas juste, car finalement ce bébé n'a pas plus de chance de refaire ça qu un autre bébé. 

J'avais pensé en parler à la puer effectivement.


----------



## kikine (6 Novembre 2022)

bonjour
désolée de dire ça mais bosser la peur au ventre impossible pour moi, perso je ne prends pas le contrat


----------



## Orlhad (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

C'est carrément pas simple comme situation. Il faudrait connaître les circonstances précises et identifier si des facteurs externes ont pu jouer sur ce tragique évènement ( matelas trop souple, objets encombrants le lit, mauvaise circulation d'air, position latérale ou sur le ventre,...). Souvent, dans les cas de mort inattendue du nourrisson, il s'avère que l'enfant a subi un déficit respiratoire et le risque peut être fortement diminué en couchant l'enfant sur une surface ferme, sans objets et calé ou maintenu pour éviter une rotation dangereuse. Un bébé qui dort sur le ventre a cinq fois plus de risque d'être victime du syndrome notamment. Si un tel facteur peut être identifié, ce serait sans doute moins angoissant pour tout le monde.

Je ne vous donnerai pas de conseil, il n'y a que vous qui savez si vous pouvez gérer ce risque. Je me contenterai de vous dire que tou(te)s les professionnel(le)s du secteur sont concernées par ce syndrome qui peut tous nous toucher malheureusement. Je ne vous cacherai pas qu'il m'arrive de jeter un œil régulièrement quand un nourrisson fait une grosse sieste qui me semble "hors norme". Même si nous faisons en sorte d'écarter au maximum les risques potentiels, il faut accepter de ne pas pouvoir tout contrôler. Comme pour la maladie ou l'accident, il y aura toujours une part d'imprévisible que personne ne peut effacer.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

PERSO, je ne prends ABSOLUMENT PAS.

J’ai SIMPLEMENT arrêté un contrat pour une petite qui me faisait des spasmes du sanglot très violents 2 fois par semaine, *j’ai tenu UN AN et bien c’était BEAUCOUP TROP !*

Trop de stress pour moi-même évidemment et même les autres accueillis que j'étais obligée de mettre aussitôt en sécurité pour m’occuper de la petite.

_*Stress assuré et effet non négligeable aussi sur le mental et le physique.*_

*Donc BIEN BIEN réfléchir et SI vous l’acceptez, en informer la PMI ET mail de confirmation de votre conversation téléphonique 

VOUS* *PROTÉGEZ* 🙏


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Il me semble qu'il existe des matelas qui préviennent au cas où..peut-être demander à ses parents de vous en fournir un ?
Pour rassurer tout le monde ?


----------



## incognito (6 Novembre 2022)

il existe les matelas avec détecteurs oui, il faut un PAI pour la pmi

et les dernières études montrent que la MSN serait dû à une protéine qui a un défaut de quantité ( pas assez)
les chercheurs mettent en place un protocole afin de faire un examen sanguin aux enfants à la naissance pour déterminer ce dosage

leur conclusion est d'arrêter de culpabiliser tout le monde, si l'enfant a ce problème de protéine, on fait plus attention en amont mais on risque de ne rien pouvoir faire car c'est "écrit" physiologiquement


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris



et pour le fait d'accueillir ou pas cet enfant, seule toi peut le savoir, dis-toi que les parents sont aussi stressés que toi et que comme toute maladie il est difficile de trouver un mode de garde, ce qui est -à mon avis- de l'inégalité. Les parents doivent se débrouiller et l'un des deux arrêter son travail.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Novembre 2022)

Une de mes ex collègues a embrassé notre profession après avoir eu un de ses propres enfants décédé de la MSN. 
La décision d'accueillir cet enfant ou non vous  revient. 
En tout état de cause Il faut en amont  prévenir la pmi et mettre en place un pai.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Novembre 2022)

Alors je viens de relire mes notes prises lors d'une formation que j'ai suivie et durant laquelle ce sujet a été évoqué. 
Il n'y a pas à proprement parler de matelas anti MSN. Il s'agit en fait de capteur (s) qui se positionnent sous le matelas. La société française de pédiatrie a remis en cause l'efficacité de ce système qui selon les médecins qui la composent n'a pas fait la preuve de son efficacité. De même les babyphones n'ont aucun intérêt dans la surveillance d'une éventuelle MSN car un enfant ne pleure ou ne s'exprime pas de toute autre manière avant ou lors d'un arrêt respiratoire. 
Les recommandations qui nous ont été faites : une surveillance régulière du sommeil de l'enfant surtout les 6 premiers mois (mais la MSN peut toucher des enfants jusqu'à 18 mois). Idéalement avoir l'enfant près de soit pendant les 6 premiers mois de vie durant les siestes. Mais pas en lit partagé ni en cododo. 
Et bien sûr, pas de tours de lit, ne pas trop couvrir l'enfant, pas de couette ou d'oreiller, pas de peluches, un matelas ferme ... 
Pour ce que cela vaut, voici mes notes de l'époque.


----------



## tonton78 (6 Novembre 2022)

Je comprends votre angoisse car nous avons vécu une situation similaire il y a peu de temps. À la signature du contrat juste avant le début de l'accueil d'un nouvel enfant, la maman nous annonce que son fils a été hospitalisé suite à une perte de connaissance inexpliqué. L'enfant ne répondait plus dans les bras de ses parents et était comme une poupée de chiffon ....il avait poussé un cri très anormal dans son sommeil puis a perdu connaissance. Le samu a été appelé et l'enfant hospitalisé. La cause n'a jamais été trouvé. Est ce qu'il le refera ou pas? Était ce une crise d'épilepsie ? On ne saura jamais ce qu'il a eu mais après cela son rythme "parfait" à changé, il a eu des difficultés d'endormissement, etc....
Nous n'avons pas eu le cœur de dire à la maman que nous ne pourrions pas accueillir son enfant, si près du démarrage du contrat. Nous avons accueilli l'enfant et avons fait une surveillance des siestes +++ j'allais régulièrement voir si tout allait bien .... jusqu'à aujourd'hui, pas de soucis et ça ne s'est pas reproduit, ni chez eux, ni chez nous. Mais nous restons vigilants . 
Je ne saurai quel conseil vous donnez, sinon d'être bien avec la décision que vous prendrez peu importe dans quel sens elle sera. Les parents ont eu l'honnêteté de vous le dire ...mais je pense qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire autrement pour garantir la sécurité de leur bébé. Ils doivent être plus vigilants aujourd'hui et attendent à ce que l'AM choisie le soit tout autant. Je vous dirai de ne pas vous creuser trop longtemps le cerveau et de suivre votre instinct car la raison va souvent à l'encontre de ce qu'on ressent....
Bon courage en tout cas pour cette décision difficile à prendre


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Novembre 2022)

Tonton78 cela me rappelle le spasme du sanglot "poupée de chiffon ..." donc l'enfant sera succeptible de vous en refaire si c'est bien cela !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Novembre 2022)

Ou il pouvait aussi s'agit d'un malaise vagal.


----------



## tonton78 (6 Novembre 2022)

Un malaise vagal en plein sommeil ? Je ne pense pas ....pareil pour le spasme du sanglot, il avait démarré sa nuit quand s'est arrivé....il dormait, a poussé un cri très fort puis a perdu connaissance durant 10 mins d'après sa maman. Ça fait deux mois à peu près que s'est arrivé et ça ne s'est pas reproduit....mais on reste vigilants car on a conscience que ça peut se reproduire....mais plus les jours passent et que l'accueil se passe bien, plus on est confiants malgré tout. On ne travaille pas la boule au ventre et ça c'est très important


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Novembre 2022)

J’ai eu la sœur aînée de celle qui m’en faisait 2 fois par semaine. Donc sa sœur faisait aussi le spasme du sanglot mais ne me l’avait fait QUE 3 fois en un an, *à savoir que j’avais aussi anticipé 2 fois pour un début de spasme qu’elle voulait me faire. 

Ça peut arriver AVANT, PENDANT, APRÈS la sieste, j'ai eu le cas une fois car elle s'était coincée dans son lit à barreaux  *


----------



## piwonski (6 Novembre 2022)

J'ai connu une assistante maternelle qui a vécu une situation dramatique. La petite de 6 mois est décédée chez elle, dans son lit bébé. 
Elle a du arrêter la profession par la suite. Elle a même déménagé. C'était terrible pour elle. Elle est suivi psychologiquement. 
Aujourd'hui, la prévention est plus importante qu'avant. Et tant mieux. 
Il faut savoir que même si nous mettons tout en oeuvre (environnement adapté et sécurisé), c'est une chose qui peut arriver à tout le monde. C'est biologique mais pas que. Des facteurs de stress peuvent également amener à cela. L'allaitement protège ENORMEMENT. 
L'OMS préconise au mois 6 mois d'allaitement maternel.


----------



## Petuche (6 Novembre 2022)

Que te conseiller laloune... Toi seule peut prendre une telle décision. Mais c'est sur que tu ne pourras pas accueillir cet enfant la boule au ventre. Tu ne peux pas rester non plus auprès de cette petite à longueur de journée, je pense que tu as d'autres accueillis... Franchement en ce qui me concerne c'est une chose qui m'a toujours fait peur. Pour mes propres enfants et les bb que j'accueille j'étais et je suis souvent à vérifier qu'ils dorment bien. Quelques fois je positionne ma main sur le thorax. Alors pour cette petite je ne pourrais pas. Ça me jouerai trop sur la conscience et je ne serai jamais tranquille. Après à toi de voir ...


----------



## Griselda (6 Novembre 2022)

Je comprends ton angoisse et même si oui c'est moche que leur honnêteté en le disant les déservirait car alors ils risque d'avoir du mal à trouver une AM?! Néanmoins si tu ne le sens pas, ne le fais pas.

Je m'interroge sur cette histoire de "début de mort subite du nourrisson": pour répondre si je me lance dans une telle aventure j'aurais besoin d'avoir plus de précision. Une mort subite du nourrisson c'est avant tout une mort inexpliquée par les examens après coup. Donc c'est quoi au juste "un début de mort"? En quoi et comment ont ils vu que quelque chose n'allait pas? Quelle surveillance ou dispositif est alors préconisé?


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Novembre 2022)

Tonton78 qd mon petit accueilli m'a fait son spasme du sanglot je venais juste de le coucher j'étais encore derrière la porte et je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai écouté à la porte et entendu un bruit bizarre mais pas de pleurs et qd je suis rentrée dans la chambre il était tout blanc les lèvres également je l'ai soulevé et là "une poupée de chiffon" je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait pour descendre les escaliers car je n'avais moi-même plus de jambes comme on dit ! et qd je suis arrivée au rez de chaussée ses lèvres commençaient à reprendre leur couleur et le petit m'a même fait un sourire je l'ai gardé dans mes bras un moment puis posé dans son parc et téléphoné à la PMI qui n'a pu me renseigner sur ce qu'il venait d'arriver ... par la suite il m'en faisait régulièrement mais pas forcément suite à des pleurs et devant les copains copines qui étaient à chaque fois ébahis ! je n'ai JAMAIS été soutenue par la maman qui me disait que çà n'arrivait que chez moi ??? alors que les pompiers étaient intervenus plusieurs fois chez eux pour ce même soucis et une fois au RAM !!! donc j'ai préféré démissionner ...


----------



## laloune (6 Novembre 2022)

Griselda 
J'en ai discuté avec les parents. De leur version la petite dormait paisiblement dans le berceau dans le salon, le parrain était à côté quand tout a coup il a remarqué qu'elle avait une couleur de peau anormale, elle était en arrêt respiratoire. Aucun doudou aucun coussin ou couverture. 
Quand elle a repris sa respiration elle a été hospitalisée dans la foulée 1 semaine. Tous les examens sont normaux. Aucune explication médicale.


----------



## laloune (6 Novembre 2022)

Je vais quoi qu'il en soit échanger avec la PMi.
Mon cœur me dit oui, ma raison me.questionne.
Pour le moment il ne sera question que d un accueil de 2 jours semaine jusqu'au moins janvier. 
Je me dis que j'ai le temps de voir comme je le ressens et vis surtout, effectivement j'ai une petite de 13 mois déjà en accueil


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Novembre 2022)

Oui voyez avec votre pmi est hésiter pas à leur poser toutes les questions qui vous vienne à l esprit vous pouvez même les noter sur une feuille pour être sûr de rien oublier .

2 jours par semaine même si on sera vite en janvier oui sa vous laisse un petit peu de temps pour voir comment vous vous sentez par rapport à cette garde 

C est vrai que quand j ai lu votre post ce matin je me suis dit hou la trop flippant mais avec un peu de recule je vois les choses différemment


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Novembre 2022)

Je pense que personne n'est à l'abri. Ca peut tout autant arrivé à un bébé à priori en bonne santé sans antécédent, comme ça peut arriver ou pas à votre petit accueilli qui a déjà cet antécédent. Il faudra juste surveiller +++ les siestes de ce petit, au moins les premiers mois. N'hésitez pas à passer le PSC1 si ce n'est déjà fait, ça peut aussi être rassurant de savoir appliquer les gestes de premiers secours.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Ce qui est TRÈS flippant pour le spasme, c’est la 1ere fois et que l’on n’a pas été informée.

Les parents, @angèle1982, t’avaient menti. S’il le faisait chez toi, il le faisait chez lui. Il le fait n’importe où et je dirais même + chez lui qu’à l’extérieur et + violent car l’affectif n’est pas le même, + puissant chez lui et encore + impressionnant.

La grand-mère de la petite qui me le faisait 2 fois par semaine, lui avait fait d’une façon Très violente et elle a cru la perdre car ça a duré longtemps.

Sa grande sœur avait été hospitalisée d’ailleurs car son ancienne AM n’était pas informée et était complètement en panique le temps que le SAMU arrive 15 minutes de délai … la gamine tombée dans le coma … c’est comme ça que j’ai récupéré l’aînée mais je l’ai déjà dit. Cette info est pour les nouvelles sur ce forum.

Même une fois, la dernière me l’avait fait en présence d’une puéricultrice qui elle me avait été TRÈS impressionnée, c’est pour dire ! 

*Donc BIEN RÉFLÉCHIR car c’est traumatisant lorsque cela arrive.*


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

OK, et du coup qu'est ce qui est mis en place comme dispositif?
Juste une surveillance visuelle?


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Novembre 2022)

Griselda tu peux coucher l'enfant sur le côté pour éviter qu'il ne s'étouffe avec sa salive. Écarter de l'enfant tout objet qu'il pourrait heurter et contre lesquels il pourrait se blesser. Appliquer un linge humide sur le front de l'enfant. 
Lui parler doucement. 
C'est extrêmement spectaculaire en fait. Plus l'enfant grandit, plus ce phénomène tend à d'espacer puis à disparaitre.


----------



## Petuche (7 Novembre 2022)

Moi je pense que la franchise de ces PE sur ce point est due aussi au fait qu' il faut être plus vigilant envers cette petite...


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

Euh Catie là tu m'indique la marche à suivre par rapport au spasme du sanglot c'est bien ça?

Sauf que le PE explique que bébé dormait tranquillement dans la nacelle à côté du Tonton qui tout à coup lui a trouvé une couleur de peau anormale. Bébé aurait arrêté de respirer sans raison apparente, s'en est tiré grâce à l'heureux hasard qu'il dormait à côté d'un adulte qui l'a observé pile à ce moment là et assez rapidement pour que l’oxygénation puisse reprendre rapidement, ne sois pas irréversible. 
Ma question est: faut il alors regarder ce bébé dormir au cas où ou bien y a t il un dispositif à mettre en place qui permettrait de donner l'alerte sachant que ce bébé a déjà fait "la blague" une fois? 
Clairement sans dispositif autre que les yeux de Nounou qui ne pourront pourtant rester rivés QUE sur ce bébé car elle s'occupe de plusieurs enfants, l'inquiétude de celle ci est justifiée même si on sait que ce phénomène rare peut se produire sans crier gare avec n'importe quel bébé. Du coup mon autre question serait aussi: quel pourcentage de risque que ce bébé là qui l'a déjà fait ne puisse le refaire?


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Novembre 2022)

Oui griselda, les derniers posts ayant glissés vers les spasmes du sanglots. 
Concernant la MSN, lors de ma formation, à part la surveillance et les conditions de couchage, il n'a pas été évoqué de système (capteurs, babyphones) efficaces pour alerter sur la survenance de ce phénomène.


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

Donc la vraie question va être le pourcentage de risque que ça se reproduise encore?
Je demanderai à mon Médecin avant de décider.


----------



## Jeanine1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Laloune,
Personnellement, je pense que la situation est assez délicate et comme dit Orlhad, il faut exiger à savoir les circonstances exactes de cet événement si tu décides d’accepter l’accueil. C’est une peu louche cette honnêteté spontanée, il faut que tu sois au courant de tout de À à Z et sans détour.
Les conseillers ne sont pas les payeurs mais à ta place, je n’accepterai pas cet accueil pas peur que cela se reproduise.
Surtout si tu accueille déjà plus de 2 enfants. C’est un accueil qui te demandera encore plus d’attention.
Bon courage pour ton choix avec avis de ta puéricultrice.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

pour info

« La « mort inattendue du nourrisson » est le décès subit d'un enfant âgé de 1 mois à 1 an jusqu'alors bien portant, alors que rien dans ses antécédents connus ni dans l'histoire des faits ne pouvait le laisser prévoir ». Le décès a lieu le plus souvent durant son sommeil.

Parmi ces causes, un facteur génétique n'a pas encore été bien identifié ; un déséquilibre en sérotonine pourrait également expliquer de nombreux cas (près de 50 %) de MSN. Enfin, diverses infections pourraient être la cause ou à l'origine de ces décès »

*Perso, je pense + à un spasme du sanglot qu’à une Mort Subite du Nourrison surtout avec aucune intervention de l’entourage ... le spasme peut être sans pleure aussi. La seule intervention  a été prise dans les bras, ce qu’il faut faire pour le spasme ... attirer l’attention ...pour « revivre » et respirer ...*


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Novembre 2022)

Du coup pour le spasme du sanglot les filles vous appelez direct le SAMU c'est ça ? Et hormis mettre le bébé sur le côté (avec toutes les précautions nécessaires un peu comme la PLS chez les adultes si je comprends bien), c'est tout ce qu'on peut faire ? Le bébé en spasme du sanglot arrête de respirer ? J'ai pas trop capté... car si c'est ça c'est plutôt massage cardiaque qu'il faut entamer, non ?


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

@MeliMelo 

NON pas le SAMU car il faut *intervenir TOUT DE SUITE. *Il faut le *prendre dans ses bras, marcher avec l’enfant dans les bras, et lui parler NON STOP,* ouvrir même la porte d'entrée Ou porte-fenêtre ou fenêtre, lui faire prendre l’air et parler d’autre chose ... « l’écureuil Qui vient de passer » ... *détourner son attention* et si malgré tout cela aucune réaction ... *lui mettre de l’eau froide avec un gant ou le tapoter sur le visage pour raccourcir la durée du spasme 

SURTOUT NE PAS SECOUER L’ENFANT *

J’ai eu pendant UNE ANNÉE 2 fois PAR SEMAINE, je n’appelais pas le SAMU. 

Il devrait y avoir une formation obligatoire d’une journée, voir 2, au niveau secourisme, avec les différents cas de figure. Je ne parle pas de la formation secourisme gratuite, mais pour différente situations vis à vis des enfants et même d’un incendie qui se déclare ... première réaction à faire ... etc


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Novembre 2022)

C'est bénin en fait. Mais c'est spectaculaire. Il ne faut surtout pas secouer l'enfant pour le "faire revenir". Le positionner sur le côté pour éviter un étouffement par la salive. Passer un linge humide sur le front et le visage de l'enfant, lui parler.


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Novembre 2022)

Ok, merci les filles, oui c'est dommage qu'on ne parle pas de ce cas spécifique en PSC1... Vous appelez quand même le SAMU après ?


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Novembre 2022)

Pas pour un spasme du sanglot. Après tout dépend de la situation. Ne jamais dire jamais.


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Novembre 2022)

MeliMelo, lors de ma formation SST et de ses recyclages il y a toujours un temps d'échange sur des points survolés ou non abordés qui peuvent nous questionner. C'est ainsi que ce sujet a été traité pour ma part.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 @MeliMelo

« C'est bénin en fait. Mais c'est spectaculaire »

*Bénin ABSOLUMENT PAS! L’ainée est tombée dans le coma puisque l’AM n’avait pas fait le nécessaire car n’ayant aucune connaissance à ce sujet et paniquée aussi malgré qu’elle avait appelé le 15 qui n’a pas su mettre en pratique.

Donc NON ABSOLUMENT PAS BENIN car risque de coma et finir à l’hôpital.*

📌 C’est bien MeliMelo d’avoir posé la question.

Même une puéricultrice qui « savait tout » a été *TRÈS IMPRESSIONNÉE l*orsque c’est arrivé chez moi, aurait-elle su faire les premiers soins ?

*Si c’était SI Bénin que ça, pourquoi aurai-je démissionné en ayant malgré tout tenue UN an ? *

mais la dernière fois ayant fait un spasme trop long pour qu’elle revienne à elle, m’a obligée de prendre la décision avec un délai pour que les parents puissent se retourner avec la grand-mère vivant à 200 km.

_Ça été TRÈS TRÈS DUR de vivre ça physiquement et psychologiquement. _

*Lorsque c’est un spasme très important ça peut être grave, donc être très réactif et même en étant très réactif la gamine arrivait à les faire + longs donc PLUS DANGEREUX *


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Novembre 2022)

Chantou je ne l'ai pas vécu personnellement ni professionnellement, je ne fais que retranscrire ce qui m'a été exposé en formation. Maintenant, comme pour tout, le risque 0 n'existe pas.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

*Et oui c’est COMPLÈTEMENT DIFFERENT le papier et la RÉALITÉ.*

J’ai tenue 1 AN pour la + petite qui était coriace 2 fois par semaine, et après ça devenait un JEU pour elle

*et à force les spasmes devenaient de + en + DURS ET LONGS

Là TU COMMENCES À AVOIR PEUR je te le garantie et là tu prends LA DÉCISION d’arrêter de peur qu’elle te lâche entre les mains.*

Angèle a dit une fois « j*e ne le souhaite à personne même à mon pire en ennemi »*

C’est EXACTEMENT ça.

C’est pour ça que j’ai écrit sur la puéricultrice qui « savait tout » SUR LE PAPIER ! 

Elle avait été très impressionnée pas forcément dans le bon sens vis-à-vis de la petite … par contre de moi CERTES, et a arrêté ses questions à la con.

Elle a bien vu que je maîtrisais et qu’elle avait autre chose à faire que de m’ennuyer.

Ça n’a pas empêché qu’elle a été virée de notre village suite à une pétition !


----------



## VirKill (17 Novembre 2022)

Bjrs, oui c'est angoissant donc si tu ne le sens pas cet accueil ne prends pas.
Un enfant est décédé chez moi de la mort subite du nourrisson 4 mois et demi un garçon, les parents ont culpabilisé que cette tragédie se soit passée chez moi, situation hyper douloureuse que nous avons vécu avec les parents.
Depuis j'apréhende chaque accueil pour un bb, c'est très dur il faut avancer.


----------

